
Is this ET? Mystery of strange radio bursts from space – New Scientist - evo_9
https://www.newscientist.com/article/mg22630153.600-is-this-et-mystery-of-strange-radio-bursts-from-space#.VS09HJTF_p0
======
norea-armozel
FRBs are very interesting but I think they have to be natural in origin since
the amount of energy in each recorded incident is far too great for such a
signal. I can't see there being an advantage in putting minutes worth of Sol
level energy into a dispersed fast acting signal unlike a coherent
concentrated radio signal or even just a stray radio signal (like that of a
ground to satellite communication) where the intention is obvious. It just
seems to me FRBs are exotic radio sources but not something a technically
inclined civilization would generate. Unless it's some sort of side effect of
some other technical process.

So, FRBs don't seem to me a likely candidate for ET signals.

